# Solved: Wireless Configuration Error Message



## MsMBA (Jan 2, 2012)

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium -- Service Pack 1, 64-bit
Browser: IE 9
Computer: Dell Studio 1745

I am receiving an error message window titled "Wireless Configuration" with the following message:

"OLE initialization failed. Make sure that the OLE libraries are the correct version."

I cannot find anything about updating OLE libraries in Windows 7. I have not installed any new software, and my computer is barely 2 years old. I do not find it a coinicidence that my free Dell tech support expired last month, and now I'm having issues with the Dell wireless card.

Thanks for any help you could provide.


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

try a system restore

start type system restore go back to before this happened , if it works post back so we can look at the cause,pretty sure the dell support is not the reason , i always remove it anyhow


----------



## MsMBA (Jan 2, 2012)

It just started doing this about 18 hours ago. Is a system restore my only option? If my OLE libraries are out of date, I would rather update them....is that an option? If so, how would I do it? Thanks.


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/197298

guess you do not have auto updates enabled

run update manually and you should see optional updates which you need to tick yourself


----------



## MsMBA (Jan 2, 2012)

Under Control Panel > All Control Panel Items > Recovery, when I click on the Open System Restore button, it will not open -- the Wireless Configuration window pops up instead.

I thought I have Auto Update Windows enabled -- I will check and run a manual update and see if that corrects whatever the issue is with the OLE libraries. I'll post the results.


----------



## MsMBA (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 3 optional updates: Intel storage, Realtek, and Windows definitions. When I click on Install Updates button, the error message pops up and will not install the updates.

I am going to try to connect directly to my broadband connection and see if I can bypass using the wireless card so I can install the updates and/or do a system recovery.


----------



## MsMBA (Jan 2, 2012)

Problem solved when I got off the wireless internet connection. I had to pull the battery and disconnect the power cable to restart the computer after all the wondwos froze, but I was eventually able to update windows which solved the issues.

Editing to add I did run hardware diagnostics on the wireless Dell card, and it passed all 5 tests.

Thanks for the help.


----------

